# Greddy Turbo Kit for the KA



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

New on www.enjukuracing.com website.

Greddy KA Turbo Kit 95-98

drool is all i can say... someone mentioned that it was pushin 210 to the wheels at 6psi !


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

I second that opinion


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I like to see more mods coming out for the KA motor. It is a really well built motor and has a lot of potentail.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Another reason to keep the KA. The tuned emanage is the best part of the deal. By itself it is like 300 or so bucks. Man I wish I had kept my KA....LOL oh well...no more 240's for me. Excellent kit though...I have read about some fitment issues.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

OooO...so this only works on the S14 KA?? can i make it work on a 93 KA?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Enjuku claims it's an S14 kit, there might be fitment issues trying to put it in an S13. You are more than welcome to spend the money, try it, and let us know! 

I wouldn't know though... best way to find out... ask greddy.


----------

